
FastExpressionCompiler many times faster than Expression.Compile() on .NET - dzmitry_lahoda
https://github.com/dadhi/FastExpressionCompiler
======
dzmitry_lahoda
It is possible to create something faster as replacement of low level .NET
Base Class Library (BCL) primitive. What are other similar examples?

